# Shall I get a whip scorpion?



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Saw one today in the shop... They look the NUTS!


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

they were eaten alive on fear factor, i was disgusted, but they look fun  the one in our pet shop never moves tho


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> they were eaten alive on fear factor, i was disgusted, but they look fun  the one in our pet shop never moves tho


I believe they'd taste like vinegar...

They do look fun!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

they look scary to me like a random mean spider


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

lil05 said:


> they look scary to me like a random mean spider


A spider with grabbers!

I believe its neither spider, nor scorpion...


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah get one they look the tits mate :2thumb:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Unfamiliar said:


> A spider with grabbers!
> 
> I believe its neither spider, nor scorpion...


 still looks scary but yeah should get one they do look cool 
and ok a scary crab


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfamiliar said:


> A spider with grabbers!
> 
> I believe its neither spider, nor scorpion...


It's an Ambyglid 

Get one if you want one, they are cool little creatures.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Whip Spider








OR
Whip Scorpion
(Vinegeroons)


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, spider lol


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

lil05 said:


> still looks scary but yeah should get one they do look cool
> and ok a scary crab


Or just a monster


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

:lol: Google images shows pics of both for both names so there easily confused.
it may be *vinegaroons* which taste like vinegar


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> :lol: Google images shows pics of both for both names so there easily confused.
> it may be *vinegaroons* which taste like vinegar


Yeah thats what I was thinking it was


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

you'll more than likely get both at the BTS show in may, i'm gonna get a few Whip Spiders myself.
John


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> you'll more than likely get both at the BTS show in may, i'm gonna get a few Whip Spiders myself.
> John


Where is this show?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Coseley, West Midlands, about 15 miles from Birmingham.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfamiliar said:


> Where is this show?


Birmingham'ish.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Well far


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to have two of these, they were actually quite boring - timid and very light phobic, so you could only really see them behave normally under red lamps. 

The US species _Mastigoproctus gigantus _is meant to be a bit more interesting, and rather larger than my 2 _Thelyphonus sp._


----------

